# Remote(desktop)zugriff auf Linux (von Mac/Windows)



## lukelukeluke (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich würde gerne auf meinen Linux Rechner mit Remotezugriff Zugreiffen.
Das hat auch wunderbar mit SSH geklappt. Das einzige Problem war, dass ich nur Dienste starten und stoppen konnte. Sobald ich eine Applikation habe, welche in einem Workspace läuft, geht diese zu, sobald ich die SSH verbindung beende.
Nun suche ich etwas, mit dem ich eine Applikation in einem Workspace starten kann. Diese soll dort weiterlaufen während ich die Verbindung beende und ich möchte sie wenn ich das nächste mal verbinde wieder vorfinden.
Ist das irgendwie möglich?

Zweite Frage: Gibt es eine Remotedesktop Software für Linux/Win oder Linux/Mac wo ich zB mit Windows Terminalservices auf Linux zugreiffen kann und den KDE Desktop steuern kann? Könnte man dort allenfalls KDE Desktop und Commandline Shells steuern, dass man sozusagen das ganze Programm, also der Bildschirm und die Tastatur des Rechners hat?

Danke für eure Hilfe!
Gruss, Lukas


----------



## RedWing (6. Oktober 2004)

Hi,


```
NAME
       nohup - run a command immune to hangups, with output to a non-tty

SYNOPSIS
       nohup COMMAND [ARG]...
       nohup OPTION

DESCRIPTION
       Run COMMAND, ignoring hangup signals.

       --help display this help and exit

       --version
              output version information and exit
```


----------



## Mbnightmare (6. Oktober 2004)

Am besten geht VNC. ISt zwar ein wenig langsam aber zum steuern reicht es eigentlich aus. Für Linux heißt der glaube ich "x0rfb-server".


----------



## RedWing (6. Oktober 2004)

Oder du nutzt, wenn auf deinem Windows/ Mac Rechner ein X Server läuft,
X Tunneling über ssh, damit kannst du auch deinen kompletten Windowmanager auf 
der Remote Maschine starten, und es läuft sogar wenn die Daten einmal übertragen wurden,
schneller als vnc oder dergleichen...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Daniel Toplak (6. Oktober 2004)

Zusätzlich kann man sich auch über das X-Protokoll das Display des Linux/UNIX Rechners auf den Windowsrechner holen.
Dazu benötigt man einen X-Server auf Windows. Da gibt es komerzielle Produkte wie Exceed oder X-Win32. Aber man kann das auch mit Cygwin hinbekommen (allerdings ohne 3D-Beschleunigung, aber daführ kostenlos)

Gruß Homer


----------



## lukelukeluke (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Also ich glaube, das Display werde ich nicht auf dem Windows Rechner holen, ist zu aufwändig und das brauche ich nicht wirklich..
Was mir aber lieber wäre, ist ein Commandline Workspace, in welchem ich etwas machen kann (bis jetzt noch mit SSH lösbar). Wenn ich jetzt aber eine Applikation in diesem SSH Workspace ausführe und dann die SSH Verbindung kappe, kappe ich auch dieswe Anwendung, oder mache sie auf jeden Fall nicht mehr verfügbar für mich.
Also ich will etwas im Workspace machen und das auch wieder antreffen, das ich daran weitermachen kann.

nohup schient mir schonmal die beste Lösung. Wies aussieht kann ich mit dem im SSH Workspace etwas ausführen, dass auch wenn ich die Verbindung trenne weiterläuft. Jedoch würde ich es gerne wieder antreffen, sodass ich daran weitermachen kann...


----------



## RedWing (7. Oktober 2004)

> Jedoch würde ich es gerne wieder antreffen



Wie meinst du das "wieder antreffen"?
Du führst mit nohup ein Programm aus dessen Prozess auch nach dem ssh Verbindungsende
weiterläuft, was willst du mehr?


----------



## lukelukeluke (7. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ich ein Programm habe, bei dem ich während dem Betrieb Parameter eingeben kann, wie muss ich das dann machen?
Ich möchte ja gerne bei der zweiten Verbindung wieder Parameter eingeben, ohne das ich das Programm beenden und neu starten muss...

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## hulmel (7. Oktober 2004)

lukelukeluke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte ja gerne bei der zweiten Verbindung wieder Parameter eingeben, ohne das ich das Programm beenden und neu starten muss...
> Danke für eure Hilfe!


Sowas geht mit "screen".


----------



## maeck (27. Oktober 2004)

RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder du nutzt, wenn auf deinem Windows/ Mac Rechner ein X Server läuft,
> X Tunneling über ssh, damit kannst du auch deinen kompletten Windowmanager auf
> der Remote Maschine starten, und es läuft sogar wenn die Daten einmal übertragen wurden,
> schneller als vnc oder dergleichen...
> ...



Hallo RedWing,
ich habe auf meinem Windows Cygwin installiert und bekomme dort auch den X-Server windowmaker zum laufen. Wie kann ich mir jetzt den kompletten mwindowmanager von einem anderen LinuxRechner herholen?

Danke für die Hilfe,
Gruß Marcel


----------



## RedWing (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

Also ich mach es immer so (ich weiß nicht ob cygwin das handlen kann)

```
ssh -X user@remoteip
```

Und dann den  wmaker (oder jede beliebige Anwendung) mit 

```
wmaker
```
  starten.

Vorraussetzung dafür ist das die DISPLAY Variable (lokal) auf ein Display(lokal) zeigt wo noch 
kein Windowmanager läuft.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## maeck (27. Oktober 2004)

RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Also ich mach es immer so (ich weiß nicht ob cygwin das handlen kann)
> 
> ...


Okay, soweit komme ich auch noch, dann bin ich auf dem entfernten LinuxRechner



			
				RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und dann den wmaker (oder jede beliebige Anwendung) mit
> 
> ```
> wmaker
> ...


Ich bin ja dann auf der Linuxkiste, und dort starte ich dann den wmaker?
Dort läuft schon ein kde.
Er bricht dann mit dem fehler - Konnte DISPLAY "" nicht öffnen - <KONNTE öffnen nicht  DISPLAY>ab.



			
				RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vorraussetzung dafür ist das die DISPLAY Variable (lokal) auf ein Display(lokal) zeigt wo noch
> kein Windowmanager läuft.


Was meinst du damit genau?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## RedWing (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
also eigentlich heißt das das bei dir lokal, wenn du den Windowmanager
von der Remote Maschine starten willst kein Windowmanager laufen sollte,
ansonsten bricht er mit der Fehlermeldung: "Es läuft schon ein Windowmanager" 
ab.


> Er bricht dann mit dem fehler - Konnte DISPLAY "" nicht öffnen - ab.


Du solltest deine DISPLAY Variable bei dir Lokal auf das Display(tty) setzen
auf dem der Remote Windowmnager gestartet werden soll.
Wie das bei cygwin läuft weiß ich nicht.
Versuchs mal mit:



```
export DISPLAY=localhost:0
```

Gruß

RedWIng


----------

